# SSD an SATA II sinnvoll?



## Zelot (29. November 2012)

Schönen guten Abend,

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine SSD zulegen und liebäugele momentan mit dieser http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007BBQPUA/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1GH0RC7QC72H5P9JKJYF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128.
Das Problem ist allerdings, dass ich laut SIW, das Mainboard IP35P verbaut habe und dieses scheinbar nur 4x SATA II Anschlüsse besitzt. Macht es denn Sinn eine SSD SATA III an ein SATA II - Anschluss anzuschließen? Bringt mir das den gewünschten Performanceschub? 
Des Weiteren müsste ich noch wissen, ob überhaupt ein SATA II Anschluss frei ist. Momentan ist nur eine HDD und ein Laufwerk angeschlossen, dann müssten ja noch zwei Anschlüsse frei sein oder?

MfG Zelot


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2012)

Ja, macht Sinn und es sollten auch noch 2 Anschlüsse frei sein ^^

Ältere Laufwerke haben ja nicht einmal SATA ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (29. November 2012)

Ein Blick in den PC hilft da weiter 

Ansonsten macht eine SSD durchaus Sinn an SATA 2, da letztendlich nicht die maximale Übertragungsrate bei einer SSD entscheidend ist, sondern eine hohe IOPS-Zahl.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2012)

Zelot schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine SSD zulegen und liebäugele momentan mit dieser http://www.amazon.de...pf_rd_i=301128.
> Das Problem ist allerdings, dass ich laut SIW, das Mainboard IP35P verbaut habe und dieses scheinbar nur 4x SATA II Anschlüsse besitzt. Macht es denn Sinn eine SSD SATA III an ein SATA II - Anschluss anzuschließen? Bringt mir das den gewünschten Performanceschub?
> ...



1. Die Gleiche habe ich gestern bei Amazon bestellt
2. Ich habe auch SATA II
3. Ja, es bringt abartige Performance
4. Nein, ich habe die Platte noch nicht aber ich weiß es


----------



## Zelot (29. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann wird wohl demnächst eine bestellt


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2012)

Ich warte noch, bis die billiger geworden sind, dann hole ich mir vielleicht eine zweite SSD nur für Spiele (256 G 

Also es lohnt sich echt  Windows startet nicht nur schneller, sondern man kann auch direkt nach dem Start die Programme öffnen, ohne 2 Minuten warten zu müssen, bis alles geladen ist ...


----------



## Varitu (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

die SSD aus dem Link ist die 830er? Die hab ich auch schon ne Weile, kostete Damals 107€ /128GB. Naja die Preise fallen derzeit fast nicht. Lohnen tut sich eine SSD 100%ig. WEr einmal in den Genuß gekommen ist, will die Bootzeit, "aufploppen" von Programmen nicht mehr missen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Preise fallen derzeit fast nicht? 
Also die Preise halbieren sich fast 1x im Jahr. Die Vertex 3 hat mich letztes Jahr noch 450Euro gekostet (256G. Und gerade in den letzten vier bis fünf Monaten sind die Preise ziemlich stark gefallen. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann sind die SSD´s auf den Niveau einer Velociraptor von WD, was ich so schnell nicht erwartet hätte. WD-Platte 300GB 114 Euro, SSD Vertex 3 240GB ca. 180Euro.


----------



## wowfighter (8. Dezember 2012)

Bin mir auch am überlegen eine SSD zu holen habe ebenfalls SATA 300. 
Meine IDE festplatte wird langsam langsam


----------



## darksilver1 (10. Dezember 2012)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Bin mir auch am überlegen eine SSD zu holen habe ebenfalls SATA 300.
> Meine IDE festplatte wird langsam langsam



Ich habe seit 2 Jahren ne 180gb Vertex 2 SSD die ich nicht mehr missen möchte. Werde mir jetzt noch eine weitere 250gb Samsung 240 zulegen die auch nur an einer SATA 2 hängt (X58).

Laut der c't 15/12 ist der unterschied minimal. Bei Anno 1404 haben alle SSD immer 35 sek gebraucht, den größten unterschied gabs bei Win 7 booten. Die Sata 6 Samsung 830 256gb hatte 15.2 sek und die langsamste MR981 120gb 19.3 sek benötigt.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Dezember 2012)

Notfalls kann man sich ja noch eine mittlerweile recht günstige Steckkarte in den PC einbauen, die über SATA III-Schnittstellen verfügt.


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Notfalls kann man sich ja noch eine mittlerweile recht günstige Steckkarte in den PC einbauen, die über SATA III-Schnittstellen verfügt.



Dazu braucht man aber einen freien PCIe Steckplatz, ich hätte z.B. zwar einen aber der gigantische Lüfter der Radeon macht mir da leider nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Wie gesagt...die Samsung 830er rennt so schon genug an SATAII


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. Dezember 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Notfalls kann man sich ja noch eine mittlerweile recht günstige Steckkarte in den PC einbauen, die über SATA III-Schnittstellen verfügt.



Was nichts bringt weil dort 2 Sata3 Anschlüsse (mit je 6GBit/s) an eine PCIe 2.0 Lane (einmal 5GBit/s) angeschlossen wird un diese sich die Bandbreite teilen müssen. Theoretisch gibt es auch x4 Karten allerdings selten und gibt es kaum Boards die einen x4 Steckplatz haben also evtl. dann den x16 Steckplatz dafür aber nur wenn man mehrer hat...bloss erstmal an so eine Karte rankommen und dann ist bei den meisten noch nichtmal sicher das damit TRIM funktioniert :-)

Bei Intel Chipsätzen sollte man darüberhinaus immer die SSD an den Intel Controller vom Chipsatz anschliessen, auch wenn dieser nur SATA2 hat. Erstens weil die IOPs im normalfall besser sind als bei einem evtl. zusätzlich verbauten SATA3 Chip und zweitens weil dieser Chip dann auch nur mit einer PCIe 2.0 Lane angebunden ist und man wieder obiges Problem hat...


----------

